# fisher polycaster buy or not?



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

did some searching but still have a few questions. I have always had the gas motors and am thinking of buying a polycaster tomorrow. Does the material spread evenly left and right or is it more heavy to one side? Do you tend to waste more material with the floor and spinner motors being seperate? Any problems with the 2nd generation sanders- any info would be great


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

bullit340;1174694 said:


> did some searching but still have a few questions. I have always had the gas motors and am thinking of buying a polycaster tomorrow. Does the material spread evenly left and right or is it more heavy to one side? Do you tend to waste more material with the floor and spinner motors being seperate? Any problems with the 2nd generation sanders- any info would be great


I just bought one this year. Its a great unit. The new ones have a different deflector on the rear, it's basicaly straight without the flared metal that was causing it to spread unevenly to one side. If you go to my posts, go to my name and click and I have posted a bunch of picks. Spreads wet sand to dry salt and everything in between.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

bullit340;1174694 said:


> did some searching but still have a few questions. I have always had the gas motors and am thinking of buying a polycaster tomorrow. Does the material spread evenly left and right or is it more heavy to one side? Do you tend to waste more material with the floor and spinner motors being seperate? Any problems with the 2nd generation sanders- any info would be great


I have a 1.5 tornado in my pickup and a 2.5 tornado in my 09 f-550 and to be honest with you, i can't wait to have the need for a third spreader so i can buy another. The gen. 2's are awesome and unless i was going 10' in a f-650 or 750 (in which case i'd go with a western stainless ice breaker) i would buy another tornado in a heartbeat. They truely are a well built spreader.


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

thanks for the info,
I am guessing the tornado is the same as the fisher polycaster as they both look the same other than color or is one better than the other?
I am thinking of going with the fisher as there are fisher dealers around me everywhere


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

Goto Donovan in Londonderry, NH.

Best price in New England.

There is a thread here with good reading.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107196

Great Unit, I also purchased the "inverted V kit" as well.

Good Luck,

Thumbs Up


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

bullit340;1176917 said:


> thanks for the info,
> I am guessing the tornado is the same as the fisher polycaster as they both look the same other than color or is one better than the other?
> I am thinking of going with the fisher as there are fisher dealers around me everywhere


The western tornado, fisher polycaster and blizzard ice chaser are all the exact same units. It just depends on what brand plow you have if you want to match or not. One is not better than the other, my father has been buying western plows since the 80's so thats why all my plows are western as well as my salters. I was hesitant at first to buy the gen. 2 tornado last fall of 09' being i was the first one in my area to buy one and also being its electric kinda scared me too but they are definately one of the best investments i've ever made. Good luck with it brotha, i hope if you buy it your as happy with it as i am with mine and it treats you well.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

CT-TILEMAN;1176980 said:


> Goto Donovan in Londonderry, NH.
> 
> Best price in New England.
> 
> ...


Thats the other thing i forgot to mention as I learned the hard way, make sure you install the inverted vee on the unit especially if your gonna overload it like mackman and I :laughing:


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Just had to order a spinner motor for mine. 164.00 bucks and i hope that is the problem. If i had to do it over again i dunno whati would do. But i think i would give more thought on sticking with gas. But when the tornado worked it did work good.

Seems everyone loves them. SO maybe i just got a lemon or something lol. One thing i like is not having to fill it up with gas all the time.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

Mackman;1177031 said:


> Just had to order a spinner motor for mine. 164.00 bucks and i hope that is the problem. If i had to do it over again i dunno whati would do. But i think i would give more thought on sticking with gas. But when the tornado worked it did work good.
> 
> Seems everyone loves them. SO maybe i just got a lemon or something lol. One thing i like is not having to fill it up with gas all the time.


Broke my spinner motor too...for the 2nd time. what gives DD?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

all ferris;1177428 said:


> Broke my spinner motor too...for the 2nd time. what gives DD?


lol gald it aint me then. Maybe i should have bought a 2nd one to keep in stock.


----------



## bullit340 (Oct 25, 2005)

ended up bypassing the small battery on the gas motors and mounted a larger 750cca battery. I hope this helps with cold startups. I think we will still get a polycaster from donovans but I am not going to get rid of the gas yet until I am confident with the electric motors


----------



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi, shaft on my spinner motor went last night, local dealer hasn't got one, has to come from 250 miles away. Seems to be an issue, this ones under warrenty, anyone in Canada have to buy one? Might need a spare, it's a very small shaft/ motor. Happy New Year


----------

